# Bike Rack Needed For Hymer C524



## Wz4jc3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have a Fiat Hymer C524 motorhome. I would like to add a bike rack to the rear of the motorhome. The back has the factory pre-installed brackets towards the top of the vehicle, but I was wondering which specific rack would I need to buy to fit my MH. I have seen various Fiamma racks, but there are so many.

I would greatly appreciate any assistance.

Thank you.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would suggest you contact Phil of Rhino installs, he fitted one for me on my Hymer, superb job and very reasonable cost. You need someone who knows what they are doing so the installation does not damage the rear wall.

Mike


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

The oem Hymer bike rack is made for them by Ominstor (now part of Thule) and it's sold under the name _Hymer Multi Talent Bike Rack_

The Fiamma ones HERE should fit without modificaton and/or drilling your Hymer. You are better using the existing fixings.

You can get the Hymer ones from Hymer UK for £££: I often order parts from germany and you should be able to find vendors willing to ship (esp if you email them in German) at the cost will still be less than you'd pay at Hymer UK. Just google _Hymer Multi Talent_

Here is one vendor that I found CLICK HERE you need 1,2,3 or 4. I'd go for the 4 bike version to futureproof your van if you can afford it.

Movera also sell them HERE but they won't ship to the UK as they deal exclusively thru Hymer UK. Just enter TALENT in the search box.

The omnistor ones HERE may fit but give them a call.

Pic below of a 4 bike Multi Talent rack attached to my C644G (bigger version of a C524).

Hope this helps.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Oh, and whilst you already have the 2 items Nos 17 HERE fitted at the top, you may not have item 19, which fits horizontally just above the bumper and receives the bottom cross-member.

Hymers have metal plates embedded in the back at the exact points, so be wary of fitting racks which use other fixings.


----------



## Wz4jc3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much Hymerbeliever, your information will be of great help. I will take a look in more detail.

So out of the different options you have given, would you recommend the Hymer Multi Talent Bike Rack?

Most people use Fiamma. Is this just because they are easier to buy?

Thanks again.


----------



## Wz4jc3 (Oct 27, 2011)

hymerbeliever said:


> Oh, and whilst you already have the 2 items Nos 17 HERE fitted at the top, you may not have item 19, which fits horizontally just above the bumper and receives the bottom cross-member.
> 
> Hymers have metal plates embedded in the back at the exact points, so be wary of fitting racks which use other fixings.


Hi again, how far above the bumber does item number 19 sit, as I have my rear camera sitting on top of the bumber, which is small.

Thanks.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Hi I guess it's down to what you can afford but I'm fussy and like things as original as possible. I also prefer the look of the blue plastic as opposed to the red usually used by Fiamma but see the Fiamma Carry Bike Pro Hymer is in blue. Seems to be £175 for 2 bikes if you google it.

289Euros (ie £100 extra) for the 4 bike Hymer rack seems better value and will be a stronger rack. I think both Hymer and Fiamma all come with the necessary number of bike supports (items 11 - 14) but not sure about item 19.

If you have the same bumper as mine, then item 19 sits right against the top of it I'm afraid.

The pic I posted above was of my old C644G. The pic below is my new one and you can see item 19. Also, there's a little reversing camera set into the bumper and you could do that instead. Actually, I hate the camera and the reversing sensors ... if anyone wants to come and swop bumpers you're welcome to them (and the monitor that goes on the dash)!

Good luck with the descision and let us know what you decide. Cheers HB


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

try having a chat with camper uk if you're interested in Movera. They are the "local" agents who helped me to get the extra parts I needed instead of fitting a whole new rack

Contact details for Movera and UK stockists are on this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120327-.html


----------



## Wz4jc3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hymerbeliever, you said in your original post how the Fiamma you linked would not need any modifications or drilling; how does the carrier attach to the MH at the bottom end? Thanks.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Sorry I was forgetting that part 19 is not factory fitted. The point is that your van will be designed to take that part there. I'm not positive but think it is fixed with self tappers into a perforated steel mesh plate that i know is embedded in places into your van back wall. The part does not carry any weight unlike top ones, which I think is why they factory fit them.


----------



## Wz4jc3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi again. I have received my Fiamma bike rack. I know I will need to drill into the back wall of the motorhome to fix the bottom bracket. The instructions are brief to say the least. Are there any points on the rear wall I should be locating to fix the bottom bracket, or is it of consistent build? Any help would be appreciated.

I'm looking forward to getting it up and running now!


----------

